# Help!! Chick with Splayed Legs...



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

I have posted before about my Hen laying in my small Grass Parakeets Box...

Then I posted about one of the chicks dying and being squashed in the corner, without being able to get it out... When I followed the fantastic advice of the TC members I managed to get it out... 

So again, same box, same hen - last remaining chick who is about a 6-7 day old Lutino... 

Because of the size of box, I can't put my normal couple of inches on pine shavings, every time I add the shavings the movement of the hen/cock and chick moves it out of the way and they are on bare wood again...

The hen is unbelievably protective and the size/shape of the nesting box makes it hard to shift her, to put something more grippy in the base of the box...

So this afternoon - I totally bullied her out of the nest... Pulled the chick, and placed paper towel under the pine shavings... 

The chicks legs move and bend really well... But they are out to the side of the chicks body... (Like this... -o- ) 

I have tried to do a hobble splint, but in my 20 years of breeding, I've never experienced this kind of problem, so I have no idea - so any advice would be greatly apreciated...

The only Avian that we have is 50kms away, and can squeeze me in late tommorow to check the splinting I've done - but they have said that should cut the hobble splint I've done and see if placing the traction in the box, will help it fix the problem without the use of a splint...

What do you think? Is 6-7 days still young enough to fix the problem without the use of splinting?

Thanks for any help in advance....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don’t know if it’s going to fix it without using a splint - I’ve only heard that the younger they are the better chance of having the splayed legs fixed with a splint.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Quick illustration...
------------------------------


----------

